# Fish Designz (Az)



## Fish of AZ

My personal truck 99' Chevy Silverado</span>


























Sub box has been redesigned since then.


----------



## Fish of AZ

*1964 Chevy Impala from Majestics C.C.
DaVince did the hydraulics.*</span>


<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/1P3260166.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/1IMAG0008.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/1IMAG0009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/1IMAG0010.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/1IMAG0011.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*Me (Right) with the owner (Left) at the March Phoenix Super Show '10*
<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Made it in this November '10 Lowrider Magazine*


----------



## Fish of AZ

<span style='color:blue'>*:biggrin: 1st Place at Hometown Phoenix Trunk or Treat show 80's Category '10 :biggrin: *[/i]


----------



## Fish of AZ

<span style=\'color:blue\'>_*Fish of Fish Designz*_


----------



## All Out Customs

Awesome fabrication bro, congrats on the LRM coverage. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Nov 24 2010, 12:41 AM~19150319
> *Awesome fabrication bro, congrats on the LRM coverage.  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin: Thanks Bro, A lot of time and effort was put into it. :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Some real nice work bro, the only thing I noticed in all the pics is you don't flush the woofer's. I was just wondering why?, everything looks amazing though. Those hard-line setup's are real time consuming I bet.


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Nov 24 2010, 05:30 AM~19150821
> *Some real nice work bro, the only thing I noticed in all the pics is you don't flush the woofer's. I was just wondering why?, everything looks amazing though. Those hard-line setup's are real time consuming I bet.
> *


Thanks Bro, as far as the subs go. That's how they request it.
 _* Fish*_


----------



## mando

WAT UP DOGGY CANT WAIT FOR MY SHIT TO GET PAINTED TTT


----------



## azmobn06

Appoinments only??

I have a build and need to design the trunk....

Thanks, 

Termite


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by mando_@Nov 26 2010, 11:42 AM~19168848
> *WAT UP DOGGY CANT WAIT FOR MY SHIT TO GET PAINTED TTT
> *


 :biggrin: No doubt, enjoy the sounds. Hope your members like it. :biggrin: 
 _* FISH*_


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 26 2010, 02:57 PM~19169684
> *Appoinments only??
> 
> I have a build and need to design the trunk....
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Termite
> *


Whats up Bro, No appointments necessary. Go ahead and PM me and we'll set something up.
_*FISH*_


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Nov 24 2010, 10:33 PM~19157007
> *Thanks Bro, as far as the subs go. That's how they request it.
> Fish
> *


I SORTA AGREE WITH JR. I WOULDA TALKED TO THE PEOPLE AND TOLD THEM IT WOULD LOOK 1000X BETTER FLUSHED


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 26 2010, 07:22 PM~19171380
> *I SORTA AGREE WITH JR.  I WOULDA TALKED TO THE PEOPLE AND TOLD THEM IT WOULD LOOK 1000X BETTER FLUSHED
> *


What's up, appreciate your input. 
FISH


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Nov 26 2010, 10:07 PM~19171670
> *What's up, appreciate your input.
> FISH
> *


YOU GUYS ARE DOING KILLER WORK BRO


----------



## smiley602

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Nov 23 2010, 10:49 PM~19149272
> *<span style='color:blue'>:biggrin: 1st Place at Hometown Phoenix Trunk or Treat show 80's Category '10 :biggrin: [/i]
> *



WHAT UP BIG FISH ***** WORLD WIDE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: PRESTIGE WORLD WIDE WIDE WIDE WIDE


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Nov 26 2010, 06:28 PM~19170967
> *Whats up Bro, No appointments necessary. Go ahead and PM me and we'll set something up.
> FISH
> *


I'll hit you up sometime this week to take a look at it.


----------



## dodgers_fan

Nice work bro will need some work here soon


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan_@Nov 29 2010, 07:50 PM~19194203
> *Nice work bro will need some work here soon
> *


:biggrin: Cool Bro, hit me up when you're ready. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdoggfromaz

nice


----------



## Fish of AZ

:drama: _It's time for another build. All I can say is look out it for it at next years Phoenix Lowrider Super Show._








_A lil boost for all the late nights coming up._ :run:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Psycho631

Great work


----------



## smiley602

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Dec 4 2010, 04:31 PM~19238276
> *:drama: It's time for another build. All I can say is look out it for it at next years Phoenix Lowrider Super Show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lil boost for all the late nights coming up. :run:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: FUCK YEAH FISHY


----------



## smiley602

TTT


----------



## 62wildcat

great work !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Dec 24 2010, 02:32 PM~19412460
> *great work !!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## david602

looks good bro, might need your talent soon


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by david602_@Dec 31 2010, 12:42 PM~19468182
> *looks good bro, might need your talent soon
> *


No problem bro, hit me up when you're ready. Good time hanging out with your fellow club members Big Mando and Luna at the parade. :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

real nice work homie!!


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 2 2011, 05:55 PM~19484393
> *real nice work homie!!
> *


 :thumbsup: Appreciate it Bro


----------



## Justin-Az

Nice work man, out of curiosity how much does a fiberglassed trunk run?


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

TTT for the homie FISH


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 4 2011, 09:48 PM~19506413
> *Nice work man, out of curiosity how much does a fiberglassed trunk run?
> *


Thanks. :biggrin: It varies on what type of work you want done. If your still intrested, PM me and we could set up a quote for you.


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jan 6 2011, 10:45 PM~19527462
> *TTT for the homie FISH
> *


Appreciate it Orlando. Let me know when you want me to take a look at your car.


----------



## purpl7duece

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Nov 23 2010, 11:14 PM~19149654
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Fish of Fish Designz
> *


Nice work homeboy. I think I went to high school with dude in the bottom pic.


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Jan 6 2011, 11:33 PM~19527870
> *Nice work homeboy. I think I went to high school with dude in the bottom pic.
> *


Thanks. That would be me, Eugenio. I went to Tolleson and then to West Phoenix


----------



## purpl7duece

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Jan 7 2011, 10:33 AM~19530274
> *Thanks. That would be me, Eugenio. I went to Tolleson and then to West Phoenix
> *


Yup that's who I thought it was. I went to Tolleson and used to chill with you and Ruben. Good to see you're still around and talented. I might hit you up for some of them speaker pods like you did on your truck once I finish the exterior on mine. Oh yeah, my name is Ethan. Don't know of you remember me. Stay up


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

FISH DESIGNZ ... T T T


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

TTMFT ... 

FISH it was good meeting you today and talkin about doing business together...

looking forward to doing BIG things in AZ with FISH...


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## mando

WAT UP HOMIE CADDY ALMOST READY ILL HIT U UP


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jan 9 2011, 08:10 PM~19550955
> *TTMFT ...
> 
> FISH it was good meeting you today and talkin about doing business together...
> 
> looking forward to doing BIG things in AZ with FISH...
> *


What up Orlando, good meeting you also and looking forward to getting my hands on your car. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 9 2011, 08:52 PM~19551420
> *:biggrin:
> *


What up Marinate. :biggrin:


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by mando_@Jan 9 2011, 09:52 PM~19552116
> *WAT UP HOMIE CADDY ALMOST READY ILL HIT U UP
> *


Whars up Mando, can't wait to see it all painted.


----------



## smiley602

FUCK FISH HE SHOULD BE UPSIDE DOWN IN HIS TANK OF RESIN LOL J/K BRO :biggrin: WHATS GOOD BROTHA ILL PROBABLY DROP BY LATER TODAY SEE HOW THAT PROJECT IS COMING ALONG  

TTT FOR BIG FISH ***** WORLD WIDE WIDE WIDE


----------



## smiley602

TTT


----------



## Fish of AZ

hno: Well my project is almost done, few more weeks till it is revealed and got to get a move on it :sprint: Stay tune...... :drama: 
Here's a sneak peak at one panels :naughty:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Jan 14 2011, 12:55 AM~19593473
> *hno: Well my project is almost done, few more weeks till it is revealed and got to get a move on it  :sprint: Stay tune...... :drama:
> Here's a sneak peak at one panels  :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 214Tex

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Jan 13 2011, 10:55 PM~19593473
> *hno: Well my project is almost done, few more weeks till it is revealed and got to get a move on it  :sprint: Stay tune...... :drama:
> Here's a sneak peak at one panels  :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I'm gonna have to hit you up when I'm ready to redo my trunk! Nice work.


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

T T T for the Homie FISH


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

<span style=\'color:red\'>REMEMBER! STRETCHING IS ALWAYS GOOD FOR THE BODY :biggrin:


----------



## Fish of AZ

Well, all of the inside panels are finally done :biggrin:, pulled out and ready for paint. Now its tome to start in the trunk, if you liked the trunk in the '64 Bluetiful World. Then this truck should blow you away. Stayed tune :drama:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Jan 25 2011, 12:28 AM~19689934
> *Well, all of the inside panels are finally done  :biggrin:,  pulled out and ready for paint. Now its tome to start in the trunk, if you liked the trunk in the '64 Bluetiful World. Then this truck should blow you away. Stayed tune  :drama:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mando

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## All Out Customs

Looking real good bro!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 26 2011, 10:10 PM~19708955
> *Looking real good bro!   :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, appreciate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Fish of AZ

Gonna be pulling an all nighter tonight and tomorrow to get it ready for paint. :loco:


----------



## Pitirijas

:thumbsup:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C.

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az

Badass work :wow:


----------



## Fish of AZ

Heres a sneak peak of a panel I'm working on for the trunk in the project car. Want to know what I made :tongue: ...........stay tune :drama:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Jan 30 2011, 09:47 PM~19741103
> *Heres a sneak peak of a panel I'm working on for the trunk in the project car. Want to know what I made :tongue: ...........stay tune :drama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :drama:


----------



## Cadi4life

WHATS CRAKIN HOMIE IM GOING TO NEED TO GET SOME PANELS FOR MY DOORS DONE IM JUST WAITING FOR MY COMPONENTS TO COME IN AND I STILL NEED TO GET A COUPLE OF MONITORS


----------



## DEREK BIGM

:biggrin:


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Feb 1 2011, 07:16 PM~19760365
> *WHATS CRAKIN HOMIE IM GOING TO NEED TO GET SOME PANELS FOR MY DOORS DONE IM JUST WAITING FOR MY COMPONENTS TO COME IN AND I STILL NEED TO GET A COUPLE OF MONITORS
> *


What up Randy, I'll take care of you when you're ready. What you driving now.


----------



## Cadi4life

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Feb 1 2011, 10:01 PM~19762821
> *What up Randy, I'll take care of you when you're ready. What you driving now.
> *



86 caprice


----------



## Justin-Az

Around how much does a fiberglassed trunk run if not working around hardlines etc? Not exact price but just a rough estimate.


----------



## Cadi4life




----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Feb 1 2011, 10:04 PM~19762870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Damn,* thats beautiful bro. I'll definitely take care of your ride. Just keep a car long enough to enjoy it. :biggrin:


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 1 2011, 10:04 PM~19762859
> *Around how much does a fiberglassed trunk run if not working around hardlines etc? Not exact price but just a rough estimate.
> *


Whats up Justin, pm and I'll give you my number and go over what your looking for. :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Feb 1 2011, 10:19 PM~19763079
> *Whats up Justin, pm and I'll give you my number and go over what your looking for.  :thumbsup:
> *


Ill get more info when Im more ready finances wise, idea is to put 4 12s in trunk and just wanted to glass the trunk, car isnt juiced. Anyway, You do sick work and I plan on talking to you in next few months for sure.


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 1 2011, 10:25 PM~19763178
> *Ill get more info when Im more ready finances wise, idea is to put 4 12s in trunk and just wanted to glass the trunk, car isnt juiced. Anyway, You do sick work and I plan on talking to you in next few months for sure.
> *


No doubt, appreiciate the complemant. Definetily will take care of you when you are ready. 4 12's will sound good and I'll make something great to go with the entire trunk. Until then, keep up the good work on your car :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

T.T.T FOR BAD ASS FIBERGLASS WORK


----------



## Fish of AZ

Well my part of the project car has came to an end. You'll have to wait till its revealed to see what was done. Now its time to recharge my batteries. :biggrin: Let's see what's next. Thanks for the support.


----------



## KERRBSS

Nice werk homie. Post more


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 3 2011, 08:19 AM~19776120
> *Nice werk homie. Post more
> *


Appreciate it bro, ill post up more work in time as i go. This project car is kept under wraps as an agreement with the owner till its completely done and revealed. It is worth the wait. See you at the shows


----------



## smiley602

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Feb 3 2011, 08:36 AM~19776214
> *Appreciate it bro, ill post up more work in time as i go. This project car is kept under wraps as an agreement with  the owner till its completely done and revealed. It is worth the wait. See you at the shows
> *



GONNA BLOW YO MINDS :biggrin: 
SO WHAT CAN WE BE EXPECTING NEXT FROM YOUR FISH BOWL MR. FISH :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

:wave: T T T 




THANKS FOR THE BIRTHDAY TEXT THIS MORNING bRO :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Nice work Fish.... I know how much time and effort it takes to get all those fiberglass panels made... I might have you do some stuff for me so I don't have to spend the time in the garage :biggrin:


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Feb 14 2011, 03:12 PM~19868446
> *Nice work Fish.... I know how much time and effort it takes to get all those fiberglass panels made... I might have you do some stuff for me so I don't have to spend the time in the garage :biggrin:
> *


Appreciate it bro, whenever you're ready hit me up. I'll take care of you.


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Feb 14 2011, 06:59 PM~19870394
> *Appreciate it bro, whenever you're ready hit me up. I'll take care of you.
> *


Thanks Bro I look forward to doing buisness with you in the future


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Feb 14 2011, 07:02 PM~19870442
> *Thanks Bro I look forward to doing buisness with you in the future
> *


No doubt Bro, Your car is my canvas. Look out for more of my work making its debut soon.


----------



## Fish of AZ

*Back yard customs* :biggrin:


----------



## Fish of AZ

<span style='color:blue'>*Jesse from Phoenix CC owns the Cutty above*


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Feb 14 2011, 08:43 PM~19871560
> *Back yard customs  :biggrin:
> *


Nice work homie....cant wait til you do some work for me...it's going to be a while tho


----------



## Fish of AZ

> Nice work homie....cant wait til you do some work for me...it's going to be a while tho
> 
> Thanks Termite, don't worry about it. In due time. I'm ready when you are bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## DEREK BIGM

:biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C.




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Candy Blue 64

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Nov 23 2010, 11:06 PM~19148691
> *1964 Chevy Impala from Majestics C.C.
> DaVince did the hydraulics.</span>
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/1P3260166.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/1IMAG0008.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/1IMAG0009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/1IMAG0010.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/1IMAG0011.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> Me (Right) with the owner (Left) at the March Phoenix Super Show '10
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>Made it in this November '10 Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



FISH IS THE HOMIE!, GRACIAS FOR THE WORK YOU DID, "MORE COMING,"NOW RUN AND TELL THAT!


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Feb 25 2011, 08:20 AM~19957785
> *FISH IS THE HOMIE!, GRACIAS FOR THE WORK YOU DID,  "MORE COMING,"NOW RUN AND TELL THAT!
> *


Appreciate that Augie. It was my pleasure.


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~




----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Feb 25 2011, 08:20 AM~19957785
> *FISH IS THE HOMIE!, GRACIAS FOR THE WORK YOU DID,  "MORE COMING,"NOW RUN AND TELL THAT!
> *


good job on the trunk bro..


----------



## azmobn06

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Identity Original

great meeting you today Fish. I look forward to getting some work done on my motorcycle. I'll get in touch with you as soon as we have everything ready.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 27 2010, 11:08 AM~19174218
> *YOU GUYS ARE DOING KILLER WORK BRO
> *


x2!!!!


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Thanks for taking some time out to check out the town car to give me a quote.... ill be giving you all of my audio work from now on Fish


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by Identity Original+Mar 12 2011, 08:22 PM~20077694-->
> 
> 
> 
> great meeting you today Fish.  I look forward to getting some work done on my motorcycle. I'll get in touch with you as soon as we have everything ready.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Carol. I'll be around when you're ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 10:28 AM~20080627
> *x2!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Appreciate it STYLISTICS CC coming all the way from Florida
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DANNY FLACO AZ_@Mar 13 2011, 01:16 PM~20081552
> *Thanks for taking some time out to check out the town car to give me a quote.... ill be giving you all of my audio work from now on Fish
> *


No problem Danny and looking forward to it.

*Thank you all for your support. Fish*


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

T T T for a cool homie...


----------



## Fish of AZ

Hanging with the Fellas at the New Image Car Show









Big Mando, Me, Bobby, Luna, Art, And Mike. Thanks for the support.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Mar 20 2011, 07:23 PM~20137943
> *Hanging with the Fellas at the New Image Car Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Mando, Me, Bobby, Luna, Art, And Mike. Thanks for the support.
> *


*Fish Designz - Sponsor of the 2011 BIGMANDOAZ.COM Online Car Show*










Thank you for your support!


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 12 2011, 08:22 PM~20077694
> *great meeting you today Fish.  I look forward to getting some work done on my motorcycle. I'll get in touch with you as soon as we have everything ready.
> *


Hey Carol :wave:, heres one of your motorcylces. Enjoy

Kawasaki ZZR 600








3' monitor fore rear view 








Back up camera :wave:








Off to paint now


----------



## Fish of AZ

Here's one of the projects I did in the trunk. 

You got to know what symbol that is.








A view at its distance.


----------



## Identity Original

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Mar 24 2011, 05:46 PM~20171976
> *Hey Carol :wave:, heres one of your motorcylces. Enjoy
> 
> Kawasaki ZZR 600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3' monitor fore rear view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back up camera :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to paint now
> *


Can't wait to see it painted and on the bike. Get ready for the big bikes, can't wait till we can get started on that. You do great work you're pretty awesome.


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 24 2011, 06:36 PM~20172346
> *Can't wait to see it painted and on the bike. Get ready for the big bikes, can't wait till we can get started on that. You do great work you're pretty awesome.
> *


Cool, that's gonna be something to look forward to. Thanks for the support


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Mar 24 2011, 05:52 PM~20172025
> *Here's one of the projects I did in the trunk.
> 
> You got to know what symbol that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A view at its distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks nice bro!!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

T T T for FISH DESIGNS


----------



## smiley602

FISH GOT SOMETHING FOR MY HATERS COMING SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 30 2011, 12:04 PM~20218920
> *FISH GOT SOMETHING FOR MY HATERS COMING SOON  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Mar 24 2011, 05:52 PM~20172025
> *Here's one of the projects I did in the trunk.
> 
> You got to know what symbol that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A view at its distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Nice Work Fish!!


----------



## smiley602

Ttt


----------



## Justin-Az

:wow:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

You ready for my daughters pedal car Fish? :biggrin:


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Apr 5 2011, 04:30 PM~20267099
> *You ready for my daughters pedal car Fish? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I got you bro, let me know when you want me to pick it up.


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 30 2011, 02:04 PM~20219780
> *:wow: Nice Work Fish!!
> *


Thanks Jay, more to come


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Apr 6 2011, 10:27 AM~20273643
> *:biggrin: I got you bro, let me know when you want me to pick it up.
> *


I can drop it off... text me your address


----------



## modelmangler

here's a question for you.....when you fabricate do you ever use "floral foam?" the reason i ask is i am using it right now to get some pretty crazy shapes, and be able to follow factory contoured panel shapes, but find it really only good for creating a base for something to tape too, any by this i mean having to lay mat over the section to be glassed to create the area, what i want to do is use the floral foam and glass over it to get strength, then finish it off with the poper body work and such, any suggestions, i would post up a pic so you had a better idea of what i am talking about but i left my camera in my tool box at work.


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

T T T ...


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

T T T ...


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Fish of AZ

:wave: What up, been a minute for me to post up on here. Staying busy with what I got at my camp. Hope to bust out with it in May. Stay tune :drama:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Apr 20 2011, 12:36 PM~20381442
> *:wave: What up, been a minute for me to post up on here. Staying busy with what I got at my camp. Hope to bust out with it in May. Stay tune  :drama:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Whats up Fish! Take a break homie you working too hard!


----------



## mando

WAT UP DOGGY


----------



## BigMandoAZ

:inout:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

T T T

FISH .. call me :biggrin:


----------



## Fish of AZ

:biggrin: Well I just finished up one ride and just sent out for paint. Big Mando, you up next homie. :drama:


----------



## All Out Customs

Bump for the homie FISH forr keepin custom audio alive in AZ


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 26 2011, 11:31 PM~20429378
> *Bump for the homie FISH forr keepin custom audio alive in AZ
> *


Appreciate it AOC. :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

BEAUTIFUL WORK


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 27 2011, 04:06 PM~20433648
> *BEAUTIFUL WORK
> *


Appreciate it, more in the works. Some of them will be at this weekend show if you are coming to Phoenix.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Apr 26 2011, 09:39 PM~20428509
> *:biggrin: Well I just finished up one ride and just sent out for paint. Big Mando, you up next homie.  :drama:
> *



hno: hno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fish of AZ

:run: What a long week and late nights, both projects now at the painters. Make it a quick turn around before the weekend :x:


----------



## Fish of AZ

Good show in Phoenix. Congrats to car clubs that placed coming out Fish Designz. Pics posting soon


----------



## Fish of AZ

Here is some of the cars and motorcylce I did that made the show at the Civic Plaza on May 1st

*Smiley Jetta from Phoenix CC took 1st place*
















*Two 10's Two Pump Set Up*








*Cochino Edition Amplifier*








*Got to give it up to Chavo for the late nights on the paint job*









*Jesse from Phoenix CC posting up*


















*Sug Kawasaki from Identity CC took 2nd place*



























*Frank Caprice from Phoenix CC took 1st place*

















*Center Console, A-Pillars housing two Diamond Audio Tweeters, Door Panels housing two 6'5 Diamond Comp and crossovers, rear panel for entertainment holds 7" monitor and 5'25 Diamond Comp *

















*If you look closely, the door handles were eliminated and added a push button to open the doors*


























*I'm Eugenio (Fish), without you guys support and intrusting me with me with your vehicles I wouldn't be where I'm at today. Thank You. May 15th, there will be more. Stay tune *  :drama:


----------



## smiley602

The green car looks like shit it should be floating upside down in the fish tank lol jk fish thanks for making my trunk look that much better bro. :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@May 2 2011, 07:13 PM~20469909
> *Here is some of the cars and motorcylce I did that made the show at the Civic Plaza on May 1st
> 
> Smiley Jetta from Phoenix CC took 1st place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two 10's Two Pump Set Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cochino Edition Amplifier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to give it up to Chavo for the late nights on the paint job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse from Phoenix CC posting up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sug Kawasaki from Identity CC took 2nd place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank Caprice from Phoenix CC took 1st place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Center Console, A-Pillars housing two Diamond Audio Tweeters, Door Panels housing two 6'5 Diamond Comp and crossovers, rear panel for entertainment holds 7" monitor and 5'25 Diamond Comp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look closely, the door handles were eliminated and added a push button to open the doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL WORK... :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: MR. FISH </span>*


----------



## mando

WATTTUP


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Ttt for the homie Fish! Looking forward to having some work done to my caddy...do your thing on my daughters pedal car Fish...she needs another 1st place trophy to add to the collection :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602

Ttt big fish world wide


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Apr 27 2011, 05:37 PM~20433845
> *Appreciate it, more in the works. Some of them will be at this weekend show if you are coming to Phoenix.
> *


can you pm me a price on a trunk? i got two amps and two subs 6 batt two pumps set up is installed but the rest can you work around it? ill send you pics this weekend


----------



## supercoolguy

nice


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

T T T


----------



## smiley602

TTT FUCKING FISH IM READY WHEN YOU ARE :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

cant wait til this weekend


----------



## CHUCKS66

Great job Fish!!! :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Special Thanks to Fish for his creative talents. Another big win for FISH DESIGNZ!
BigMando's 2003 CHEVY BLAZER aka "24Seven" 1st Place Street CUV / 2011 LRM SUPER SHOW PHOENIX, AZ


----------



## Fish of AZ

> Special Thanks to Fish for his creative talents. Another big win for FISH DESIGNZ!
> BigMando's 2003 CHEVY BLAZER aka "24Seven" 1st Place Street CUV / 2011 LRM SUPER SHOW PHOENIX, Az
> 
> Thanks Big Mando. Congrats on your win bro. I also want to congratulate everyone who's ride I worked on. Smiley took home 1st place in his category. Smiley, you did exactly what you said on your signature. Sug took home 2nd in Motorcycles, Jesse (bullshit aside) took 3rd in g bodies huge selection, Frank took 1st and looked like a big kid with his plaque, and lastly the long awaited Caddy from Mando took 3rd. It took some serious all nighters to get both Mando's ride done. It paid off once I heard your names being called. I must be doing something right.


----------



## Fish of AZ

I mostly want to thank my family for all there support from day one. Thank you, from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Fish of AZ

Here's Mando's long awaited Caddy from Unity CC with a whole new paint job. Congrats again Bro.


















Danny from Identity CC pedal car


----------



## SOCIETY1980

WASSS SUP FISH DONT FORGET ABOUT ME BRO..........................  :wave:


----------



## OUTHOPU

I like the pedal car. I can't say I've seen a set of 3 1/2"s ever look that good. :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

TTT


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

FISH Designz


----------



## CHUCKS66

What's up fish!!


----------



## Fish of AZ

CHUCKS66 said:


> What's up fish!!


What up Lucky, you get your ride back.


----------



## Fish of AZ

This new look sucks. I cant post up pictures of the LAST car i have done. Everything comes to an end, unfortunately mine ended way too soon. As the time went by I tried to maintain my body condition and health isnt getting any better so i have to walk away from what i love doing to get better. Those in this field knows the amount of time and stress you can put on your body and eventually wear down. I have been doing this for 11 years and enjoyed everything I ever got my hands on. It may not seem like a long time for the amount of work I did but it took it's tole on me. It was never about making money or fame, it was about getting people a hell of a design for there cars. I took alot of pride into my work and gave it everything I got. The audio game has been everything to me, its been a pain, feeling of joy, and satisfaction. Its given me the greatest respect for the lowrider world and the people that take there time, blood, sweat and tears into there cars. I met alot of people throughout the years whether it was working on there cars or meeting you at the show. I've had a blast. Dont know if this is a retirement or good bye but more like see you later. Only time will tell how I heal, But don't count me out just yet. Thank you to all that supported me and gave me the oppertunity to work on your vehicles,,,,,,,,,,,,:wave: Eugenio


----------



## CHUCKS66

Damn!! Well I hope you get better bro!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

Fish of AZ said:


> This new look sucks. I cant post up pictures of the LAST car i have done. Everything comes to an end, unfortunately mine ended before it got started. My health isnt getting any better so i have to walk away from what i love doing to get better. It was never about making money or fame, it was about getting people a hell of a design for there cars. The audio game has been everything to me, its been a pain, feeling of joy, and satisfaction. Its given me the greatest respect for the lowrider world and the people that take there time, blood, sweat and tears into there cars. Dont know if this is a retirement or good bye but more like see you later. Limits like fears, are often just an illusion,,,,,,,,,,,,:wave: Eugenio


 not sure where I go from here after we talked on sunday :dunno: 

sorry to hear about your health.. well get your health right and take care of you first thats most important.


----------



## Art Buck

Hope you get your health right Homie:inout:


----------



## smiley602

Damn fish it sucks that it cought up to you again bro. I hope you get better soon and when you do I know your gonna come back with something up your sleve. Till then bro good luck and get better soon.


----------



## Identity Original

I know I'll still see you around at the shows. but take care and get better.


----------



## Fish of AZ

Thank you all for the kind words and support.


----------



## CHUCKS66

you coming back yet? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

Much love and respect to you homie....you are a true testimony of how hard work and determination pays off in the end when the customer see's the final product. We will keep you in our prayers and wish you a speedy recovery to good health. Keep your head up bro, everything is gonna be alright! I will meet you one day at a car show and will see a strong and healthy car audio pioneer.


----------



## Fish of AZ

*Been away from the game for a minute. Those that kept in touch with me kept asking how I'm feeling or how I'm down. Some even turned down my competion hoping that I someday work on there car. Thank you for your continuing support. This is in my blood and will continue to do what I do. 
I'm here to tell you I'M BACK 
*


----------



## panchov

*TIME TO BLOW EVERYONES MIND BUDDY BOY!!!*


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

TTT ... FISH is gonna bring some thing big to the mesa show.. watch out.


----------



## panchov

Post pics


----------



## Fish of AZ

Mesa Super Show came and gone, this is what I've been up to. Something for Clavo












, Mando's Caddy back for more upgrades






His airbrusher Matt got down






, Orlando dropping off his ride for work






Posting up at the Mesa Show






Dash smoothed out and center console from front to back






Center console in between the back seats and package tray housing MTX speakers


----------



## Fish of AZ

Marinate Edition






Chawps laid down the patterns






, Swing did his thing on the engraving






, Package tray






, The trunk






, Assembled before the Mesa show


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

FISH DESIGNS


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

TTT for FISH DESIGNZ


----------



## mando

Ttt


----------



## MARINATE

Fish of AZ said:


> Marinate Edition
> View attachment 460735
> Chawps laid down the patterns
> View attachment 460739
> , Swing did his thing on the engraving
> View attachment 460741
> , Package tray
> View attachment 460742
> , The trunk
> View attachment 460747
> , Assembled before the Mesa show
> View attachment 460748




TTT


----------



## Fish of AZ

Better get your helmets ready, cause it's gonna get messy.


----------



## Fish of AZ

Been busy for awhile heres a few things thats been going on. 







Marinate Edition had it's photoshoot







The Monte is done and finally at the painters.






Orlando had his photo shoot awhile back






From my garage to the pages of LRM







There's more to come......


----------



## Fish of AZ

A little something I've been keeping myself busy with 






The homie Randy from Majestics CC Avondale Chapter brought down his Cutty Patron for some work. Check it out at the Vegas SuperShow







Here's a Monte Carlo I did for Society CC







Kick Panels housing 6.5"s Pioneers for the Monte Carlo







Package Tray housing 6x9 Pioneers 







Purple Leds flowing through plexiglass trim







Next up, Mike's 66' Impala from Unity CC


----------



## Fish of AZ

Hope you are wearing your helmet, lol








Brandon Monte Carlo from Imperials CC Phoenix Chapter Debuting in Vegas 2012








Ready for show








A whole dash made, motorized stereo in the center dash, center console molded to the floors, glassed floor mats, molded kick panels, hide away lower dash panel for pedals, and leds








Center View








The passenger side view








The back seats molded in and flowing with a new center console from the front of the dash, side panels molded all into one with no gaps or seems








New headliner. leds around his windows. 








From the driver seat view the lower dash of kick panels, leds, floor mat, and dash panel cover for feet area








A view from above, the center console compartment








Package trey with tribal inserts out metal


----------



## REYXTC

Wow your work is on another level!!!!


----------



## Fish of AZ

This is what's it all about. 1st place '70s full and he also took home Best Graphics and Editor's Choice Award








The homie Randy from Majestics Avondale brought out Patron to Vegas








His door panels redone out of fiberglass, plexiglass, and ostrich inserts. A friend of ours Ronnie got down on the paint. If interested in hiring him, p.m. me and I'll give you his number








Nuff said








They don't call him G-Body Champ for nothing. 1st place in '80s Semi Custom


----------



## Fish of AZ

And lastly, the Caprice '75 rag i did awhile back made Lowrider Magazine


----------



## Fish of AZ

REYXTC said:


> Wow your work is on another level!!!!


Thank you, appreciate the compliment


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C.

Wheres my shirt kneegrow ?


----------



## payback1965

Beautiful job on the blue monte carlo. any pics of the magic you did to that red 64?


----------



## Fish of AZ

Here is a short video clip of the Monte Carlo I did from Imperials C.C. I used a Samsung SIII Galaxy for Bluetooth media to connect to a Pioneer DEH-X6500BT. No need fo CD's when you have Bluetooth. But the CD still works


----------



## 86 Limited

ever done a setup on a hatchback 5.0 mustang? tryna figure out what the best box would be to build. either just sealed for 2 12's or go ported with subs facing up and port as well.


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

Fish of AZ said:


> Here is a short video clip of the Monte Carlo I did from Imperials C.C. I used a Samsung SIII Galaxy for Bluetooth media to connect to a Pioneer DEH-X6500BT. No need fo CD's when you have Bluetooth. But the CD still works


NOW THATS BAD ASS!!! Great work...


----------



## Ariztlan

Q-Vo Fish Que Onda, here are a few picks I took at the Vegas Super Show 2012. Firme work Homie. Have a great day.


----------



## Caddieman 805

Tight work


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

ALL I CAN SAY IS DAYYUMM. VERY NICE


----------



## Fish of AZ

My fourth feature in Lowrider Magazine and my first front cover of my work. At your nearest Cicle K now


----------



## REYXTC

Props homie!!!!!!!


----------



## alex75

View attachment 590192



you remind me of the guy papa bear from storage hunters









you do some kick ass work :thumbsup:


----------



## Fish of AZ

Just something I've been working on for the homie from Unity C.C.




















Compressors relocated and bolted down. Will hard line once I'm done






All the panels test fitted before getting pulled out






This bodywork is gonna be fun






Bodywork done so far on these two parts. Will finalize once everything is back in


----------



## dirty dan

Can u make a dash pice for the back of a 93 fleet wood with 4 6 1/2 firing forward and two seven inch screen face the back window how much ? your work is so sick if u can gex me 432 940 4877


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Fish of AZ

Fish Designz has teamed up with a new shop After Life Customz "ALC"
Come down and see us for anything you need done from hyrdaulics, frame work, suspension, audio, and fiberglass.
2208 S 15th St Phoenix, Az 85034


----------



## 454SSallday

Badd ass work fish nice talking to yah !!


----------



## BIGBODY96

Fish of AZ said:


> View attachment 612878
> 
> Fish Designz has teamed up with a new shop After Life Customz "ALC"
> Come down and see us for anything you need done from hyrdaulics, frame work, suspension, audio, and fiberglass.
> 2208 S 15th St Phoenix, Az 85034


:thumbsup:


----------



## Fish of AZ

SpiritRunner went under the knife and got a whole new trunk look. 








All fiberglassed panels fit to perfection. 4 8' Polk Subs, with Plexiglass trim rings over it, and lit by LED's.









Got to thank TSPEC by Metra Electronics on the sponsorship for there new line of power acc.. 









As of today, Polk Audio has thrown their hat in SpiritRunner and will sponsor the audio. Got to redo the floor :run:









New licencse plate for SpiritRunner with pink electroluminescent from Californeon


----------



## Justin-Az

Fish of AZ said:


> View attachment 639981
> 
> SpiritRunner went under the knife and got a whole new trunk look.
> 
> View attachment 639982
> 
> All fiberglassed panels fit to perfection. 4 8' Polk Subs, with Plexiglass trim rings over it, and lit by LED's.
> 
> View attachment 639983
> 
> 
> Got to thank TSPEC by Metra Electronics on the sponsorship for there new line of power acc..
> 
> View attachment 639986
> 
> 
> As of today, Polk Audio has thrown their hat in SpiritRunner and will sponsor the audio. Got to redo the floor :run:
> 
> View attachment 639991
> 
> 
> New licencse plate for SpiritRunner with pink electroluminescent from Californeon


 Sick work.


----------



## Fish of AZ

Add another to the books. Fish Designz made into Lowrider Magazine for the 5th time with Marinate Edition. Glad to be a part of it.


----------



## 86 Limited

what would be your price for a good ported box for 2 sundown SA12D4's shipped to Sacramento 95818?


----------



## Fish of AZ

Just something I've been working on for the pass few months. 1966 Ragtop Impala representing Unity C.C. 









All Kicker Equiped Audio and Tsunami interconnect

















Led's placed under the amps, compressor housing, air tanks, and fuse & ground block









New door panels with molded arm rest and reversed speaker pods for kicker components


----------



## Justin-Az

Fish of AZ said:


> View attachment 658787
> 
> 
> Just something I've been working on for the pass few months. 1966 Ragtop Impala representing Unity C.C.
> 
> View attachment 658788
> 
> 
> All Kicker Equiped Audio and Tsunami interconnect
> 
> View attachment 658790
> 
> 
> View attachment 658793
> 
> 
> Led's placed under the amps, compressor housing, air tanks, and fuse & ground block
> 
> View attachment 658794
> 
> 
> New door panels with molded arm rest and reversed speaker pods for kicker components


Sick work man, you got any pics of pedal cars you've done? I ask because thinking of getting fiberglass dash made for pc to hold small kicker speakers and powered by a ipod touch. Looking for ideas.


----------



## Ariztlan

Superior Presents The 5th Annual Fiestas Custom Car Show on September 14, 2013 from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. *CASH PRIZE* for Best of Show. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. In Honor of Joe Castaneda. The address is 490 Main St. Superior, AZ 85173

For more information contact Mario Lopez at 520-238-1353 or Pati Castaneda 520-827-9960


​


----------



## Ariztlan




----------



## Fish of AZ

SpiritRunner on full display for the 2013 Las Vegas Lowrider Magazine Super Show







Interior shot from Dream On







Another sic shot by Dream On







New trunk look, muraled paneled, amp display for Polk amps, and swapped out subs for new updated MM840DVC powered by PA D1000.1. All wired by T-Spec line. Pinstriped by Mickey's Pinstriping







Close up look of SpiritRunner trunk with the new Polk Audio Subs







SpiritRunner took 3rd place Best of Show in Sweepstakes & 1st place 70's Full Customs







And for the second time in a row, took home Best Interior. Even better when being recognized for it at the biggest show of the year.


----------



## Fish of AZ

Caliente '64 making its debut for the first time in Vegas














Big THANKS to the Ochoa family for giving the opportunity to work on Caliente '64







Center console housing just the faceplate and the switches. Bad ass paint job thanks to Bugs







Candied out kick panels housing Pioneer TS-D1720C 6 3/4 components







Not your ordinary package trey. Bugs laid down some bad ass paint patterns along with Pioneer TS-D6902R







Caliente '64, Fish Designz, and Bugs collabo














LED's behind plexiglass sandwhiched in between the package trey.


----------



## Ariztlan

Society Car Club is hosting a Show & Shine Toy Drive on December 14, 2013 at Mad Dog Saloon 1860 S. Stapley Dr. 
Mesa, AZ 85204 from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Proceeds to benefit the Boys & Girls Clubs of the East Valley-Mesa Branch. 

For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075, Bobby 602-410-5751 or Tyrone 480-452-2639. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## AMC111

Hey Yall Does anyone know where I a project 63 Impala is? Something no rust and preferred automatic in consil. I can take the pimpin from there. Thanks


----------

